# Audio Engineer / Technical Advisor Dallas



## ljones09hoe (Nov 11, 2009)

I am in the Dallas area, does anyone know of any EXTREMELY good / technical installers or advisors in the area?


----------



## ljones09hoe (Nov 11, 2009)

aww, noone?


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Mobile or home?


----------



## ljones09hoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Mobile


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

What are you trying to get done?


----------



## ljones09hoe (Nov 11, 2009)

I want to completely bypass the preamp signal coming from the factory HU/nav system, and hook up a high end sound card and active EQ to control my system. However, I also want all the controls/inputs from the factory HU to be active and working. 

I tried JL cleansweep to try to flatten the signal, out from the head unit, but it just sounds awful. 

Currently on my computer I listen to music reproduction through Sennheiser HD650 headphones and an HT omega Claro sound card and it reproduces sound the way I think it should be heard. My system doesn't sound nearly as nice, and I want to get there.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Who installed your current system?


----------



## ljones09hoe (Nov 11, 2009)

I would rather not say. However, I was recommended to them, and they have been in business since '92. So it is somewhat surprising to me.


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

Check out this site. He may be able to help you. Can get kind of technical though.

OE Interface Forums - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## ljones09hoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome. Thank you. I'll read through it and post any relevant info and questions.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

ljones09hoe said:


> I would rather not say. However, I was recommended to them, and they have been in business since '92. So it is somewhat surprising to me.


I have an idea who it might be.

I can't think of anyone in Dallas I'd trust with my car.

With that said, I'd call JL, check my comprehensive coverage, and start learning.


----------



## ljones09hoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Is there anyone in a 300 mile radius that you would trust?


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Oklahoma has some good installers.

I'll look some up when I get home or you can do a forum search.


----------



## ljones09hoe (Nov 11, 2009)

On the OEM page that was listed, there are only 2 posts in the GM section, helps a little, but not a whole lot posted as of yet. I'll keep checking around.


----------



## ljones09hoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Still looking for some references in the Dallas/Fort Worth area. I'll drive a couple hundred miles to find one. Let me know if you have a reference.


----------



## zachcopp (Mar 8, 2010)

I know this is old, but if anyone is still looking for references, Chris Pate from Mobile Toys in college station is the man


----------



## crey00 (Sep 15, 2009)

Also, Chuck Pace @ Chuck's Car Stereo in Wichita Falls is one of the best installers in the country. I've worked with him, he's legit and loves a challenge. It'll cost you though


----------

